
Here’s my gift to college graduates - fanfantm
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/My-gift-to-college-graduates
======
JSeymourATL
> (Unfortunately, because of international publishing rights, it is available
> only to graduates from U.S. schools.)

Bill: Friendly challenge, you CAN fix this.

